# Fehler 1053 beim Beenden von Tomcat



## RoNa (13. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich benutze Tomcat 6.0.20 auf Windows XP als Dienst. Beim Beenden des Dienstes bekomme ich den Fehler 1053.

Der Port 8005 ist aber frei. http://www.ronasoft.de/images/tomcat_beenden.jpg

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich den Fehler wegkriege?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## HLX (14. Jul 2009)

Hast du es schonmal über den Tomcat-Monitor probiert?

Startmenü --> Programme --> Apache Tomcat --> Monitor Tomcat
bzw.
<CATALINA_HOME>\bin\tomcat6w.exe //MS//Tomcat6


----------



## Noctarius (14. Jul 2009)

Hast du eventuell den Management-Port von Tomcat umgestellt (in der server.xml)?


----------



## RoNa (14. Jul 2009)

Hi,

den Port in der server.xml habe ich nicht geändert. Der steht auf 8005. Der ist auch aufm Rechner frei.

Das mit dem Moinitor probiere ich heute Abend.

Gibt es noch irgenwelche Logs, wo man gucken köönte. Die Logs unter CATALINA_HOME haben nix.

Ich glaube, Windows hat einen Event Log. Wo kann ich mir es angucken?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## maki (14. Jul 2009)

Verhält sich Tomcat normal wenn du ihn über die bat Dateien startest und stoppst?


----------



## Noctarius (14. Jul 2009)

Ist der Tomcat vielleicht garnicht als Dienst gestartet?


----------



## RoNa (14. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

1. wenn ich den mit .bat starte kann er auch nicht stoppen. Es kommt aber keine  Fehlermeldung.

2. der Dienst ist auf jeden Fall gestartet.

Wie kann man das Window Even Log sehen ?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Noctarius (14. Jul 2009)

Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Eventlog


----------



## RoNa (14. Jul 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort.

Bringt mich auch nicht weiter. Da steht's:Zeitüberschreitung (30000 ms) beim Warten auf eine Transaktionsrückmeldung von Dienst .

Weitere Informationen über die Hilfe- und Supportdienste erhalten Sie unter Events and Errors Message Center: Basic Search.

Das gleich in Grün ;-)

Ich installiere jetzt java neu.

Robert


----------



## maki (14. Jul 2009)

Das Eventlog bringt dich nciht weiter, weil das kein Windows Problem ist 
Java erneut zu installieren solle auch vergebens sein.
Wenn du Tomcat auch nicht per bat normal starten/stopppen kannst, kann es an der Tomcat Konfiguration oder an der Webapp liegen.

Benutzt du Threads in deiner  Webapp?


----------



## RoNa (14. Jul 2009)

Ich habe noch gar nicht eigene webapps deployt.


----------



## maki (14. Jul 2009)

Wie hast du Tomcat denn installiert?
Wenn du den Tomcat per Kommandozeile stoppen wilslt, gibt es dann eine Fehlermeldung? Was steht in den Tomcat logs?


----------



## RoNa (14. Jul 2009)

Mittelrweille habe ich java und Tomcat neu installiert. Tomcat habe ich nun als ZIP heruntergeladen. Schuld ist wohl das AJP Port 8009. Das WTP von Eclipse hat mir das gesagt. In den Logs steht keine Fehlermeldung.

Langsamem nervt die ganze Sache ;-(

Robert


----------



## RoNa (15. Jul 2009)

Nun habe ich anderen Fehler: wenn ich  eine simple Webapplikation mache und diese innerhalb von Eclipse auf dem Server ( Tomcat 6 ) deploye, sehe ich gar nichts.

Wie kann ich den Tomcat innerhalb von Eclipse zur Arbeit überreden?

Die Logs von Tomcat haben allerding keine Fehlermeldung. Kann ich noch irgenwo gucken, was passiert?

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? 

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

Eclipse mit WPT -> New Project -> Server -> Server -> Tomcat Verzeichnis auswählen -> neuen Server bestätigen -> Webproject Run As WebServer -> zuschauen


----------



## RoNa (15. Jul 2009)

Genau das hab' ich gemacht. Leider passiert da nix. ;-(


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

was heißt es passiert nichts? Ein wenig detailreicher ist besser.

Startet der Tomcat? Zeit der Serverview das Project als deployed, ...?


----------



## RoNa (15. Jul 2009)

Der Server startet, das Projekt ist deployed, aber wenn ich eine JSP oder Servlet aufrufe im Browser kommt nix.


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

Welche Adresse benutzt du?


----------



## RoNa (15. Jul 2009)

localhost:8080


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

Das ist keine Adresse sondern nur der Host. Also volle Adresse?


----------



## RoNa (15. Jul 2009)

Dazu kommt der ContextRoot natürlich. also z.B. http://localhost:8080/SimleWeb/index.jsp

Ich glaube, dass WTP nichts in Tomcat Installationsverzeichnis schreiben darf. Ich habe im Serverdialog eingestellt, dass WTP mein Tomcat Installationsverzeichnis nehmen soll ( 2. Punkt ) und unter <CATALINA_HOME>/work/Catalina/localhost hat er ein Verzeichnis angelegt aber dort nichts reingeschrieben.

Wenn ich mir die Eigenschaften von dem Verzeichnis angucke, da ist es Schreibgeschützt. Wenn ich es ändern möchte, dann erscheint es immer wieder als schreibgeschützt.

Kann man die Rechte unter Windows DAUERHAFT ändern?

Robert


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

WPT erstellt einen eigenen Ordner wptwebapp oder sowas in der Art und dort stehen die in Eclipse aktivierten Webapps drin.


----------



## RoNa (15. Jul 2009)

Stimmt. Man kann es aber so einstellen, dass er direkt mit dem Installationsordner arbeitet.

Das ist der 2. Punkt bei den Radio-Buttons im meinem Screensnot.


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

Sollte man aber sinnvollerweise nicht, wenn man den Tomcat auch als Standalone Testumgebung benutzt 

Das hat schon seinen Grund, dass es standardmäßig aus ist.

------

Hast du schonmal versucht das Projekt aus dem Server wieder rauszunehmen und neu zu deployen?


----------



## RoNa (15. Jul 2009)

Ist richtig. Bei der Fehlersuche probiert man aber einiges aus.

Die Anwendung habe ich schon mehrmals neu deployt. Ich probiere heute abend NetBeans aus.


----------

